# Want to race in the 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup?



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Want to race in the 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup? The driver application deadline for next season is one month from today (December 11). Go to http://www.vwmotorsportusa.com for more information and to fill out an application.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Want to race in the 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup? (KahviVW)*

How does VW expect a true novice racer to come up with a $45K entry fee, maintenance and transportation of a race car? 
Hook it up VW. 
<- Expert driver.


----------



## blackspotVR6 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Want to race in the 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup? (Yeah Right!)*

you only need the money. VW transports the car, maintains it, everything. This is really the best series to get into if you are looking to start a career in motorsports. 
Ever heard of the "Polo Cup"??????????? 
its the same series but in germany.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Want to race in the 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup? (blackspotVR6)*

Wish I saw this a week ago


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Want to race in the 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup? (V8Star)*

That would be pretty sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

